# Continuous loop/play cd or mp3 player?



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm looking for inexpensive mp3 players for ambient music that will run 4+ hours without having to be restarted. I've used cheap mp3 players and portable cd players in the past, but they usually will only run for about 2 hours and then have to be restarted.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

A couple of alternatives are: Look for a multiple disk CD changer/player, and put the same music on all of the disks. Record the multiple hours of music onto a DVD and use a DVD player rather than a CD player to supply the sound. Because of the significantly smaller file size of music compared to video and music like you'd get with movies or tv shows, you can load a ton of music on a DVD. You can also do the same with a VHS tape. and last but not least, a reel to reel tape deck, or even an old 8 track recorder/player. Though you will have a much easier time finding a reel to reel player than you would an 8 track recorder and blank cartridge. 
You can go the MP3 route, but it means you still have to supply a sound system to amplify and broadcast the sound. If the ambient sounds/music need to be heard in a large area, then you would end up using a setup with separate speakers anyway.
Oh well, just thoughts from the cheap seats.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I have a cd changer that I use for our main ambient sounds and it works great!

I have a set of disks (3) that I bought from Zombietronix a few years ago that I've yet to successfully implement in the haunt. They are setup to be played on 3 different cd players and it gives the illusion that the sound actually travels around the room. It's very creepy and unnerving.

The setup is basically this: 









I already have enough powered pc speakers and they should be adequate for my room.


----------

